# does number of filters used effect audio quality?



## vince (Oct 19, 2007)

Hi all, I was wondering if using say three filters to get out only the large problems was any better "sound degrading wise" than using all the filters to really dial in a response? Also, it's kind of funny to me that when I mentioned the word "EQ" at the store I purchased my Rotel amp's at, they just about told me to leave the store:raped: In my opinion, an EQed system if measured and tweaked correctly, can sound incredible!!! The first thing out of all the sales people's mouth is :rapedHASE, DISTORTION, :raped: I THINK THAT'S WHAT MY BOSS CALLED IT??? Anyway, just think people response to EQing is funny:dumbcrazy:
Vince


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

vince said:


> Hi all, I was wondering if using say three filters to get out only the large problems was any better "sound degrading wise" than using all the filters to really dial in a response?


It doesn’t necessarily hurt to use more if you need them. My experience has been that ultra-narrow filters are the ones that have a bad effect on sound quality – say, narrower than ~1/8-octave.



> Also, it's kind of funny to me that when I mentioned the word "EQ" at the store I purchased my Rotel amp's at, they just about told me to leave the store:raped: In my opinion, an EQed system if measured and tweaked correctly, can sound incredible!!! The first thing out of all the sales people's mouth is :rapedHASE, DISTORTION, :raped: I THINK THAT'S WHAT MY BOSS CALLED IT??? Anyway, just think people response to EQing is funny:dumbcrazy:


I’ll bet if you ask if they’ve ever used one and / or heard any of this distortion or phase first hand,they’ll say “no.”

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## OvalNut (Jul 18, 2006)

> I’ll bet if you ask if they’ve ever used one and / or heard any of this distortion or phase first hand,they’ll say “no.”


Actually, I'll bet that they'd say, "of course, it's so obvious", ... then quietly wonder what you're talking about. :sad:


Tim
:drive:


----------

